# FreeBSD installation via PC-BSD



## Nollo (Nov 26, 2010)

Hello,
I would like to use ZFS file system with FreeBSD, but I have some questions

1. What packages are installed with PCBSD dvd ? I mean, in freebsd installation, you have to choose some distributions ( kernel, base, doc, ports ... etc ). In PCBSD installation, there are "ports" and "src", does it mean they are the same that the ports and src distribution ?

2. For ZFS, I don't know if I should use a classical schema ( /, swap, /usr, /var, /tmp ) with ZFS file system, or use raidz/mirror. I just have one hard drive, so I think it's basic ?

3. I wan to run 64 bits version, with PCBSD installer, what would I have to do manually ? For example 32 compatibilies or linuxulator are installed ? Or I must install them after the installation ?


----------



## teckk (Dec 10, 2010)

Does the handbook help?
http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/PC-BSD_Users_Handbook

Take a look this too
http://freebsd-custom.wikidot.com/start


----------

